# Reheating Smoked Pork Loin Slices



## bhath19 (Dec 6, 2017)

I have slices of smoked pork loin I cooked yesterday. For reheating, is it recommended to put in a pan with enough apple juice to cover the bottom of the pan, cover and heat at 325 until 160 IT? I'm doing this tonight, so any help is much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 6, 2017)

BH19, Put the loin slices in tin foil  and put in the oven at 350* for 20 minutes or so. It depends on how much you are doing as to your time,you could add a bit of juice. DO NOT OVERCOOK! IT will dry out fast.


----------



## bregent (Dec 6, 2017)

IMO 160 is too hot for pork loin and will dry it out. I like to reheat in a sous vide water bath running at 145 for pork. If you don't have a sous vide, then just use a pot of water on the stove and watch the temp.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2017)

Yup---Whatever you use, don't go over 145° to 150°.

USDA says 145° is safe & Done!!

Bear


----------



## griz400 (Dec 6, 2017)

Truthfully, if we smoke a loin and we usually pull ours at like 150, wife wont eat at 145, then next day, slice thick like a chop, we microwave till warm to hot,and then add sides to plate .. and you would not believe how tender and juicy it will be ... laugh if you want .. try this and you wont do it any other way ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Truthfully, if we smoke a loin and we usually pull ours at like 150, wife wont eat at 145, then next day, slice thick like a chop, we microwave till warm to hot,and then add sides to plate .. and you would not believe how tender and juicy it will be ... laugh if you want .. try this and you wont do it any other way ...




Yup---You can get away with that with Pork Loin, because the only way to screw up a Pork Loin is to Dry it out.
I've been Nuking everything for many years, and I'll still do it with Pork Chops, but No more will I Nuke a Steak--That's gotta be SV to bring it back to Perfect, without overcooking.

Bear


----------



## griz400 (Dec 6, 2017)

I was going to say sv .. but alot of us dont sv .. that is a great way to re-heat .. point on bear .. but as many pieces of loin I take to the break room at work and heat up for lunch is incredible .. when I re-heat in microwave, as long as it was smoked at 150 or so when i cut it, usually with a fork, so moist it tastes wet .........


----------



## sqwib (Dec 6, 2017)

When I do pork loin a, I only cut enough to serve at dinner.
If you slice the whole thing it will dry out, especially thinner cuts.

If it is sliced you can vacuum seal and reheat in water.
Boil water, turn off heat, wait a few minutes, then drop sealed bag in the hot water, heat time will depend on the thickness.
If it gets too dried out, you can use it in something like sweet and sour pork, pork and beans, pork fried rice, etc...


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 6, 2017)

Lately, I've been using the SV for reheating.  I will also nuke boneless meat with some added juice.  I don't nuke bone in meat, I think it gives it an off taste.

Mike


----------



## forvols (Dec 20, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Truthfully, if we smoke a loin and we usually pull ours at like 150, wife wont eat at 145, then next day, slice thick like a chop, we microwave till warm to hot,and then add sides to plate .. and you would not believe how tender and juicy it will be ... laugh if you want .. try this and you wont do it any other way ...



Its what I do and I put the slices in a bowl with a lid. If the slices seem dry before heating I sprinkle just a little water or apple juice on them.  Also as stated in another reply, I only slice what we will eat for a meal and  when I do several loins I leave them in chunks then vac seal and into the freezer. Never had one dry out on me this way.


----------

